# Paph philippinense care



## Greenleaves42 (Jun 4, 2016)

Does anyone have any culture advice, tips, stories or information on Paph philippinense please? Im looking for help with any growing quirks this plant has (wet/drying, water values, optimum temp and humidity). I grow similar paphs but i want to do a 10/10 job with this!

Thanks!


----------



## troy (Jun 4, 2016)

My experience with philly is a cool and very bright and drier winter. I'd say for 30 days of december almost full light 55 nights and 70 day, that worked for me, others might say different


----------



## Greenleaves42 (Jun 5, 2016)

Hey there, are these conditions to bring on good blooming?


----------



## troy (Jun 5, 2016)

Phillies grow very bright, their monsoon season is summer, brighter in the winter, shadier wetter in the summer


----------



## Justin (Jun 5, 2016)

High light. Warm/humid and roots always moist in the growing season.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 6, 2016)

Easy to grow. Phili grows a lot of roots, and pretty fast compared to other multifloras, so I think a slightly larger pot and airy media is best, rather than underpotting. They like to dry out a bit in between waterings, so less moss.


----------



## Greenleaves42 (Jun 6, 2016)

Great thanks very much people! Is there any kind of ph/tds range or any metals/minerals its hungry for (without going crazy!)?


----------

